# Websocket Array



## ChristophD (7. Mrz 2014)

Hi,

ich experimentiere gerade mit Websockets und User Management: Wenn sich User bei einer Internetplatform einloggen (zb. Social Network) verbinden sie sich parallel via Websockets mit dem Server um somit in Echtzeit Nachrichten zu empfangen (Push Technology).

Der Server wäre mit Java programmiert. Man bräuchte für diese Methode jedoch eine fette Websocket- Array auf dem Server, wobei jeder User seinen eigenen Slot in der Array hat (User_ID = Array Index). Die Array müsste jedoch bei großen Platformen mehrere zigtausend slots reservieren und blockiert daher den RAM, oder?

Ist das so üblich oder gibt es da bessere Methoden?


----------



## JavaMeister (8. Mrz 2014)

So ist das nicht üblich. 

Ja es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten. Diese Hängen aber stark mit dem zu lösenden Problem zusammen.


----------



## ChristophD (8. Mrz 2014)

Danke, Javameister, für deine Antwort!

Also in dem User Management ginge es nicht um Chats sondern nur um Private Messages. Dh. bei der Übertragung kommt es nicht auf Sekunden an. 
Man könnte ja eine dynamische Array benutzen, nur dann müsste der Server immer wieder via Schleife die Array durchlaufen und die User_ID eines Benutzers suchen um an ihn Nachrichten zu senden. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit kann (abgesehen von Long Polling etc...) kann ich mir aber gar nicht vorstellen, da der Server zwangsläufig alle Verbindungen speichern muss.


----------

